# MAC - Seasonally Supreme August 2011



## LMD84 (Jun 24, 2011)

Please place all your *Seasonally Supreme* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.
	Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be *no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels* - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.​ 





 


  	Check out the *Seasonally Sipreme* for the latest spicy dish:

MAC Seasonally Supreme Discussion


----------



## Allura Beauty (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## soco210 (Aug 6, 2011)

Bare Again


----------



## soco210 (Aug 16, 2011)

(L-R: Sheer Mandarin, Blossom Culture, Korean Candy)




  	(L-R: Korean Candy, Blossom Culture, Sheer Mandarin)




  	Sheer Mandarin




  	Blossom Culture




  	Korean Candy


----------



## RayannaBanana (Aug 16, 2011)

Comparisons of Gotta Dash!, and Fashion City. Will add Korean Candy when I get it.


----------



## luvlydee (Aug 17, 2011)

Sheer Mandarin


----------



## highonmac (Aug 19, 2011)

All Pictures are from www.vivalamakeuptv.com​ ​ 

 


 FROM L-R: SHEER MANDARIN, TEA CEREMONY, FASHION CITY, BLOSSOM CULTURE​ 


 


 


 FROM L-R: SHEER MANDARIN, TEA CEREMONY, FASHION CITY, BLOSSOM CULTURE​ 


 ​ ​


----------

